# Scaneremfehlung Erfahrung Scannersoftware



## protuner (31. Januar 2003)

hi

ich war ebend einmal in der gallery und habe lust selber ein paar bilder (papierabzug) zu präsentieren. leider macht mein alter scanner arge probleme und versaut so ziemlich alles was man versauen kann.

ich bin daher auf der suche nach einem neuen gerät (gerne A3 + dia)und wollte mal meinungen von leuten einsammeln die täglich damit zu tun haben. preis spielt keine rolle, ich will qualität haben.

zudem interessiert mich das thema scannsoftware. ist es nötig sich profesionelle software zu kaufen, wenn ja warum.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Februar 2003)

Diascanner:

Nikon LS-8000 (Kann auch Mittelformat) - Besser sind nur Trommelscanner
Nikon LS-4000 (Das Maß aller Dinge bei Kleinbild-Scans) - Besser sind nur Trommelscanner
Nikon LS-2000 (Vorgänger vom LS-4000)

Flachbettscanner mit Diaoption:

Epson Perfection 3200 (was Besseres wirst du erst für einen vielfach höheren Preis finden)
Epson Perfection 2450 Photo

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann hol dir den Nikon LS-4000 plus den Nikon SF-200 (autom. Diazufuhr) plus den Nikon SA-30 (Filmrollenadapter) und für Mittelformat-Scans den Nikon LS-8000. Dann noch den Epson Perfection 3200 als Flachbett A4.
Neupreis zusammen: *7.015 Euro*

Im Format DIN A3 kenne ich jetzt aus dem Stand keine Semiprofi-Geräte, die ich empfehlen könnte. Wenns ein Profiteil sein MUSS, dann sag Bescheid.

Scansoftware:

Lasersoft SilverFast
Bei der o.g. Scannerkombination ist diese Software für jeden dieser 3 Scanner bereits enthalten.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

